# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  (Thắc mắc) Bột trét lót trước khi sơn máy.

## hung1706

Chin xào các cụ...!!! Đầu tiên em xin gửi đến các cụ lời cảm ơn, lời chúc sức khỏe và lời chào nồng nhiệt nhất...!!!
Và sau đây em xin trình bày thắc mắc của em ợ  :Big Grin: .
Đại khái là vấn đề về sơn lót. Em thấy các cụ sơn máy có trét 1 lớp bột trộn với sơn dính dính như bột trét tường ấy. Mục đích là lấp lên các chỗ bị rỉ sét, mọt rỗ vv...
Các cụ cho em hỏi đó là bột gì, sơn gì ạ? Bột trét ấy có bền hay không? Em dự tính trét lên các chỗ mối hàn nham nhở và bít 1 số khe không hàn được thì khi sơn lên sẽ thẩm mỹ hơn. 
Em xin cảm ơn!

----------


## Ga con

> Chin xào các cụ...!!! Đầu tiên em xin gửi đến các cụ lời cảm ơn, lời chúc sức khỏe và lời chào nồng nhiệt nhất...!!!
> Và sau đây em xin trình bày thắc mắc của em ợ .
> Đại khái là vấn đề về sơn lót. Em thấy các cụ sơn máy có trét 1 lớp bột trộn với sơn dính dính như bột trét tường ấy. Mục đích là lấp lên các chỗ bị rỉ sét, mọt rỗ vv...
> Các cụ cho em hỏi đó là bột gì, sơn gì ạ? Bột trét ấy có bền hay không? Em dự tính trét lên các chỗ mối hàn nham nhở và bít 1 số khe không hàn được thì khi sơn lên sẽ thẩm mỹ hơn. 
> Em xin cảm ơn!


Bột đá hay còn gọi là matic.

Bác ra tiệm sơn bảo họ bán cho 1 hộp matic, loại phổ biến em hay dùng của ATM, kèm theo là 1 tube trộn đóng rắn màu vàng như nghệ. Matic này là dạng dẻo (đã pha nước đủ sệt rồi), cho kem đóng rắn vào, tùy liều càng nhiều càng mau cứng, em thì pha cho nó vừa hơi vàng thôi. Trét lên vết, chờ 1 buổi hay 1 ngày cho khô rồi lấy giấy nhám nước đánh cho nhẵn, để khô rồi sơn.

Còn 1 loại matic dạng bột nữa ít phổ biến hơn. Hồi mới làm không biết nên mua tùm lum mà không xài được.

Thanks.

----------

anhcos, Diyodira, hung1706, ppgas

----------


## hung1706

Hehe cảm ơn cụ gacon ạ...em thấy có 1 hũ kèm 1 tuýp, trộn vào xong quệt qua quệt lại cho đều, ra màu vàng vàng như váng kem vani ạ. Mà trét vào thì khô cũng nhanh lắm, khoảng 1h là khô, xả nhám dc rồi ạ  :Big Grin: . Trét vào nhìn máy chuyên nghiệp thật  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

> Hehe cảm ơn cụ gacon ạ...em thấy có 1 hũ kèm 1 tuýp, trộn vào xong quệt qua quệt lại cho đều, ra màu vàng vàng như váng kem vani ạ. Mà trét vào thì khô cũng nhanh lắm, khoảng 1h là khô, xả nhám dc rồi ạ . Trét vào nhìn máy chuyên nghiệp thật


Nếu pha tỷ lệ cao thì nhanh cứng, có thể chừng hơn 10p là cứng, nhưng vẫn phải để thật khô mới sơn, vì nếu ẩm sơn sẽ không chắc, bị phồng, bong...
Tube đóng rắn thì có bán riêng nên không lo, không đủ thì mua thêm  :Wink: .

Thanks.

----------

